# any of the Vegas crew still around?



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

going to be in town 2/13-2/18


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

so I guess that is a no - anyone else going to be in Vegas over President's day weekend?


----------



## SmokinGun22 (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't feel you are being ignored I asked 2 weeks ago because i'm going out for Superbowl and it sounds like they don't hang here so much and the B&M they were hanging at has changed also.

Looks like you could be on your own.


----------

